# electrician? a grade? working holiday visa?



## andre1

hi there was just wondering if i came over on a working holiday visa if: 

1. could i work in this industry if im not licensed? 

2. would employers take on on someone temp on a working holiday visa in this industry? 

3. how do u become "A grade" licensed?


----------



## dionbonnor

Hi I am having the same trouble as you! i am going in April and it is so hard to find out. Ive tried email people but they dont seam to reply.


----------



## Dexter

1. No, you cannot work if you are not licensed
2. Yes, they would but you need to organize yourself a license
3. Check Immigration website, in particular the following link:

Electrician (general) - 341111

On the bottom of the page there will be a list of government bodies in each state that look after electrician licenses.


----------



## andre1

thanks this was a big help for me


----------



## Wanderer

For electricians immigrating to Australia, there is a first step to have their qualifications approved with Trades Recognition Australia - Home .

Even if you come in on a WHV, when you go ro seek a licence the very first thing thay may still ask for is an assessment reference.
And then to get a licence in most if not all states, you'll likely find that you need to do an Australasian Wiring Regulations course of about two weeks, they usually being run by TAFE.
And then you'll be required to work under supervision for 12 months before getting a full licence and so it can be hard to get employment on that basis, then there's the six months linmit per employer with the WHV.


----------



## pattyouk

*working*

Without the license, you cant work as a licensed electrician. But you can still work in the industry.
Best bet is to cold call all the electrical companmies in the area you will be, im sure someone will be looking out for a over qualified labourer/trade assistant.

Think u need to be a resident or temporary resident to get licensed.


----------



## mferguson11

Simuliar questions - hope you dont mind.... 

Are there any restrictions or permits required for Civil Engineering working under a Working Holiday Visa?


----------



## Adelwolf

You will need to get a license to work as an electrician.If you're only here for a year you might prefer to work as a sparkies offsider - basically an assistant to a licensed electrician working under his direct supervision.

electrician St. Kilda


----------



## steevg

In answer to Question 2:



> 2. would employers take on on someone temp on a working holiday visa in this industry?


This would be an insurance risk for the main contractor, and with the regulations being as tight as they are, I doubt anyone would take you on without the correct license.


----------



## mduduzi

im a trade tested electrician from South Africa and looking to immigrate to new zealand or australia.does anyone know a good agent form durban


----------



## Verystormy

Agents, particularly good ones, will normally do all correspondence by email rather than face to face. As a result, it doesn't matter where they are based. Try Home - New Life Down Under


----------

